# My project is nominated at SXSW



## synthetic (Feb 21, 2017)

A project I scored, "Fallout: Revelation," has been nominated in the SXSW Gaming Awards for Best Fan Creation. 



Is anyone going? I'm trying to. Any events or seminars I should try to attend?


----------



## j_kranz (Feb 21, 2017)

Very cool, congrats!


----------

